# Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???



## de_Jung75 (20. November 2010)

*Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Hallo erstmal miteinander,
ich oute mich jetzt mal - als Randgruppenplayer in Bezug auf Helicoptersimulationen. Okay, es ist jetzt nicht gerade Jane`s, sondern "nur" das rel. neue "Apache Air Assault".
Und da ich offensichtlich zu doof bin, dies mit dem Keyboard zu zocken (ist aber auch net wirklich spassig), so wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob mir jemand einen guten Joystick für (nicht nur für Helicopter, aber eben AUCH) empfehlen kann.
Und bitte NICHT den für 400 Euro; Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, daß dies in meinen Augen doch schon sääääähr stark überteuert ist, auch wenn er saug**l ist!

Also, weft mich bitte zu mit Empfehlungen,
danke im Vorraus!!!

cruz
de_Jung75

P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie getrost behalten,


----------



## Sturmi (21. November 2010)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Also ich habe selber nen Saitek Cyborg Joystick, zwar nicht das ganz neuste Modell aber ich bin eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Folterknecht (21. November 2010)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Hi!

Ich hab mich vor Jahren mal etwas mit IL2-Sturmovik "auseinander gesetzt". Da geht es ja um WWII-Fluggerät. An und für sich hat das Spaß gemacht, allerdings hab ich nach einer Weile festgestellt, daß ein Joystick alleine bei einer halbwegs akuraten Flusgsimulation hinten und vorne nicht reicht. Ich hätte noch mal über den Daumen gepeilt min. 80 - 100€ für Schubregler und Pedale ausgeben müssen, damit es ein halbwegs entspanntes Fliegen wird.

Dieses gleichzeitige herumgefummel an Stick und Tastatur, lenkt einfach nur ab und an eine vernünftige Trimmung war kaum zu denken.

Der Joystick den ich genutzt habe (Logitech Wingman) war gar nicht mal verkehrt und hat mir bei Sachen Freelancer gute Dienste geliefert. Allerdings sind solche Weltraumgeschichten etwas ganz anderes als Flugsimulationen. Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht in wie weit dieses"Apache Air Assault" Simulation oder einfach nur Arcade ist.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## de_Jung75 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Danke erstmal für die Antworte...!!!
Das Game ist eher ein Arcade, denn ein Simulationsgame....
Aber DCS Black Sharc interessiert mich auch, aber das nur am Rande.

Meine jetzige Frage lautet:
Hat denn jeder Joystick 3 Achsen (also bezogen auf das "Nicken, Gieren und Rollen"), welche man damit ausführen kann?

cruz
Markus


----------



## de_Jung75 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Okay, Frage hat sich mittlerweile erledigt; nicht alle haben 3 Achsen, muss man eben nur drauf achten was man kauft!


----------



## Gast12348 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Thrustmaster T-Flight Stick Hotas X

Denn kann ich dir sehr ans herz legen, ist ab 30€ zu haben. Klingt jetz erstmal nach nem Billig Teil, aber ist es nicht. Natürlich die materialien sind nur Plastik, aber die verarbeitung ist für den Preis unschlagbar, genauso wie der Funktionsumfang. 

Das teil besteht aus Flugknüppel ( ergonimisch angepasst, liegt super in der Hand ) und einem Throttle Hebel für die Schubsteuerung, der ebenfalls bestens in der Hand liegt. 

Das teil hat 5 ! Achsen, 3 am Stick und 2 an der Schubsteuerung. Nicken, Gieren, Rollen ist allein mit dem Stick möglich. Zudem hat er 12 Buttons die alle problemlos zu erreichen sind durch das HOTAS prinzip. Damit sind sogar komplexere Simulationen möglich. Coolio Hat ist natürlich auch vorhanden. 

Ist auch ziemlich Stabil das teil, das Kabel zwischen Stick und Schubsteuerung ist knapp 1meter lang. 

Ich nutz den jetz gut 2 jahre, funzt noch wie am ersten Tag, und ist nicht ausgeleiert, ich hab dem mit Lock On im einsatz, bei Battlefield 2 und BC2, sowie HAWX ( dafür ist er gebaut worden ) 

Das einzige Manko, kein Force Feedback aber das kann man bei dem preis absolut nicht erwarten. 

Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas Stick X (PC/PS3) (2960703) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Obliterator (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Danke !

den kauf ich mir für Battlefield 3 !


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Guter Joystick für Helicopterspiele???*

Bitte bitte, auch ein jahr nachdem ich den Post geschrieben hab, er lebt immer noch und funktioniert wie am ersten Tag  Und er geht auch mit BF3, wobei ich erwähnen muss das bei BF3 der gleiche Bug drinne ist wie bei BC2 das der schub verkehrt herum ist, aber lässt sich sicher auch einfach beheben, hab nur noch nicht genau geschaut bei BF3 weils bei mir leider nicht so stabil läuft das ich spass dran hätte.


----------

